# HTC qudcore supports LTE



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

If anybody is holding out for a new HTC power house that could be coming to Verizon this might be what you've been waiting for. The device in short is simply SEXY. Check out the link below to view the first quadcore LTE device.
http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/rumors/htc-one-xxl-outed-by-leaked-screenshot-r911

M.A.D.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Going to be too late, think I'm gonna grab s3 before June 28. So I can keep my unlimited data. Was waiting on HTC but oh well.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Only thing I dont like about it is its white lol. White is apple and wouldnt be shocked if apple sued over They have a patent on a white phone.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Only thing I dont like about it is its white lol. White is apple and wouldnt be shocked if apple sued over They have a patent on a white phone.


There's a blue one too I thought

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tbh, that phone is hideous (visually), but I like HTC, so would probably buy it anyway lol. Good case would solve my problem.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well if the GS3 dosent pan out I may have to scoop it up later on if big red actually gets it.

M.A.D.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Tbh, that phone is hideous (visually), but I like HTC, so would probably buy it anyway lol. Good case would solve my problem.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


That picture is just concept art. The only realty info about the device is the screenshot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> That picture is just concept art. The only realty info about the device is the screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Lol so was ever other phone at one time.

M.A.D.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Verizon isn't launching the gs3 before June 28.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jwort93 said:


> That picture is just concept art. The only realty info about the device is the screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Agreed, sense 4.0 ics... jealousy is the word lol

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

What's the battery size? I thought the One X had a pretty weak battery. I can't imagine a quad core helping that.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Tbh, that phone is hideous (visually), but I like HTC, so would probably buy it anyway lol. Good case would solve my problem.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


If it's an HTC the speaker won't be loud enough for me. Such a simple thing but they'll never fix it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> If it's an HTC the speaker won't be loud enough for me. Such a simple thing but they'll never fix it.


Maybe you need a hearing aid lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe you need a hearing aid lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I don't really believe the Thunderbolt has that good of a speaker for having the huge bar across the bottom. Also have herd the sensation? Most terrible speaker ever.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you need the speaker really loud then your getting towards hearing problems. I have had no problems hearing my bolts phone . I am messing with it right now and its loud. Maybe I have really good hearing. My dinc speaker was loud also.

Really how loud do you need a speaker?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Verizon isn't launching the gs3 before June 28.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is true but you can preorder and keep unlimited data.


----------

